# Q re: Duty status while attending medical appointments



## dapaterson (6 Jul 2009)

Can anyone provide a reference on the duty status of a CF member attending a scheduled medical appointment?   Are they deemed to be on duty?  This has potential leave implications - since leave, by definition, is an "absence from duty approved by an approving authority" (CF Leave Manual, 1.1.09), if you're on duty you're not on leave.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2009)

I was always under the impression that they were on Duty.  For instance, a member from Pet on a medical appt at a Specialist in Ottawa would be on Duty, and that would cover them should by chance they had an accident enroute to or from the appt.  I have never seen a case where a person would have been required to submit a Lve Pass for such an appt.


----------



## Occam (6 Jul 2009)

ADM (HR-MIL) INSTRUCTION 08/05

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/docs/instruction/instructions/engraph/0805_admhrmil_e.asp



> 2.2 Background
> 
> Health-related travel assistance is provided as part of the health care services offered to entitled military personnel and entitled dependents. CF members travelling on health-related matters are considered on "Temporary Duty" status as defined by the Director Compensation and Benefits Administration (DCBA) (03 Mar 05).


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

Same CMP Ref:

4.1.1 As Health-related travel is considered TD; members will be reimbursed for travel expenses in a fair and reasonable manner. Members' health authorities will use the scale of entitlements in CF Temporary Duty Travel Instructions (CFTDTI) (DCBA 01 Oct 02) for reimbursement of expenses related to health-related travel expenses. These include and are limited to:

Meals; 
Lodging expenses; 
Transportation expenses; and 
Incidentals. 

Edit: (posting/editing info at same time as OCCAM).


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies.

My gut reaction was the same - "Of course an appointment is on duty".  However, 08/05 refers only to "Health Related Travel"; what of appointments in the local area?  Or, more particularly, someone is on post-deployment leave but requires limited follow-up care in the local area due to injuries sustained while deployed; these appointments occur during their post-deployment leave period.  Would days where they receive treatment be counted against their post-deployment leave entitlement or not?  Again, a firm reference would be appreciated.


----------



## Occam (6 Jul 2009)

One can still be on TD and be in the local area.  For example, we can sign for bus tickets from our unit OR in order to travel to/from place of work and the new Montfort hospital.

Somewhat related, if we're attending a parade on a weekend, we can put in an MTEC for mileage/parking (authority is the CFTDTI).  Same thing, TD in local area.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or, more particularly, someone is on post-deployment leave but requires limited follow-up care in the local area due to injuries sustained while deployed; these appointments occur during their post-deployment leave period.  Would days where they receive treatment be counted against their post-deployment leave entitlement or not?  Again, a firm reference would be appreciated.



I'm not sure you're going to find a reference for that, it may be a unit policy.  If the mbr is attending appointments in the local area, they should ask the unit about reimbursing the leave.  Personally, I don't see them getting it back on a day per day basis, unless their appts are 8 hours long, but you never know.

Edit to add:  I did find this in the Leave Manual (pg 45):



> 2. Leave intended for post-deployment/disembarkation *cannot* be deferred or accumulated and any part not taken immediately after deployment/attached posting is forfeited.


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

Leave Manual

Section 2.4 Medical or Dental Treatment While on Leave
2.4.01 Medical or Dental Treatment on Leave
When medical or dental treatment is required during a period of leave, a member of the Regular or Reserve Force authorized under QR&O 34.07, Entitlement to Medical Care, and QR&O 35.04, Entitlement to Dental Treatment, should report to the nearest CF medical or dental facility. If this is impractical, the procedure to be followed in obtaining and accounting for "emergency" medical or dental treatment is specified on the member's copy of the CF 100 leave request/authorization form.
When a member on leave is admitted to hospital, leave shall terminate on the day prior to the date of admission.

The purpose of sick leave is to supplement the medical treatment provided to CF members. It is granted for that period of time during which a member is unfit for duty but is not required to convalesce in an infirmary or hospital.  IAW QR & O Vol 1, 16.16, Leave, “An officer or non-commissioned member may be granted sick leave not exceeding two continuous calendar days by their commanding officer without the recommendation of a medical officer. All sick leave beyond an initial two-day period will be approved by the General Duty Medical Officer or the CF Primary Care Physician to a maximum period of 14 continuous calendar Days.

Ergo - There is no issue with someone receiving medical treatment while on leave (even post-deployment) unless they become hospitalized, then they can seek reimbursement/cancelation of leave.  If they are unfit for duty or in this case unfit for leave then they should be on sick leave.

Guidance for health care providers on Sick Leave and Annual Leave is found at: http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/health-sante/pd/pol/word/5020-72-eng.doc


----------



## Brasidas (6 Jul 2009)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Ergo - There is no issue with someone receiving medical treatment while on leave (even post-deployment) unless they become hospitalized, then they can seek reimbursement/cancelation of leave.  If they are unfit for duty or in this case unfit for leave then they should be on sick leave.



Supposing I'm on leave and have problems with my wisdom teeth, I guess it's a good idea to see about getting myself declared "unfit for leave" and being placed on sick leave while I'm recovering from getting my teeth pulled.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2009)

Duh! Yeah!  That is what was posted earlier as the Regulation.  You get the day before you go in as well as the days of appt and recovery as Return to Duty, and Lve reimbursed, except when applied to Embarkation and Disembarkation (Pre-Deployment/Post Deployment) Lve.


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

If you are Reg Force and report to a CF dentist to have your wisdom teeth removed you would find yourself on sick leave, otherwise "grin and bear it, like a soldier."


----------



## Haggis (6 Jul 2009)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> If you are Reg Force and report to a CF dentist to have your wisdom teeth removed you would find yourself on sick leave, otherwise "grin and bear it, like a soldier."



Mostly correct.  If you are on "full time service" (i.e. Reg F, Class B or C) and attend any medical care provider who assigns you "sick days" you simply take that doctor's note to your local UMS/HCC and they will, in most cases, convert it to Sick Leave IAW the limitations of QR&O 16.16 and section 6.1 of the Leave Manual.

And I doubt you'd be grinning after wisdom teeth extraction


----------

